# Wie kann ich einen aktiven Menüpunkt hervorheben?



## Rocco95 (23. September 2017)

Nabend, 

ich habe erst vor ein paar tagen mit HTML angefangen rumzuspielen.
Ich wollte mir mein erstes Menü basteln jedoch komme ich jetzt leider nicht mehr weiter und hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Mein Menü sieht aktuell so aus:






Über die oberen 3 Button lasse ich die bestimmte Menüpunkte anzeigen. Unter
Info
--> Home
--> News
--> Forum

Clan
--> Teams
--> ... usw

Ich hätte gern wenn ich auf Info klicke das Info wie auf dem dritten Bild blau bleibt bis ich wieder in ein anderes Menü wechsel.
Leider habe ich dazu nichts im Internet gefunden bzw ich weiß auch nicht nach was ich da genau suchen muss.

Hier noch mein Code:


```
<script src="https://ajax.googleapis.com/ajax/libs/jquery/3.2.1/jquery.min.js"></script>
    <script>
        function clickBtn1() {
            $('#b-home').show();
            $('#b-news').show();
            $('#b-forum').show();
            $('#b-teams').hide();
            $('#b-member').hide();
            $('#b-server').hide();
            $('#b-clanwars').hide();
            $('#b-ts').hide();
            $('#b-csgo').hide();
        }
         
        function clickBtn2() {
            $('#b-home').hide();
            $('#b-news').hide();
            $('#b-forum').hide();
            $('#b-teams').show();
            $('#b-member').show();
            $('#b-clanwars').show();
            $('#b-server').hide();
            $('#b-ts').hide();
            $('#b-csgo').hide();
        }
         
        function clickBtn3() {
            $('#b-home').hide();
            $('#b-news').hide();
            $('#b-forum').hide();
            $('#b-teams').hide();
            $('#b-member').hide();
            $('#b-clanwars').hide();
            $('#b-server').show();
            $('#b-ts').show();
            $('#b-csgo').show();
        }


<div id="buttons">
                    <!-- Navigation Buttons -->
                    <input type="image" src="images/menu/bn-server.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/bn-server-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/bn-server.png'" name="Server" onClick="clickBtn3()">
                    <input type="image" src="images/menu/bn-clan.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/bn-clan-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/bn-clan.png'" name="Clan" onClick="clickBtn2()">
                    <input type="image" src="images/menu/bn-info.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/bn-info-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/bn-info.png'" name="Info" onClick="clickBtn1()">
                   
                   
                   
                    <!-- Navigation INFO -->
                    <div id="b-home"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-home.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-home-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-home.png'">
                    </a></div>
                    <div id="b-news"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-news.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-news-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-news.png'">
                    </a></div>
                    <div id="b-forum"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-forum.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-forum-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-forum.png'">
                    </a></div>
                   
                   
                    <!-- Navigation CLAN -->
                    <div id="b-teams"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-teams.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-teams-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-teams.png'">
                    </a></div>
                    <div id="b-member"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-member.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-member-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-member.png'">
                    </a></div>
                    <div id="b-clanwars"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-clanwars.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-clanwars-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-clanwars.png'">
                    </a></div>
                   
                   
                    <!-- Navigation Server -->
                    <div id="b-server"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-server.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-server-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-server.png'">
                    </a></div>
                    <div id="b-ts"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-ts.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-ts-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-ts.png'">
                    </a></div>
                    <div id="b-csgo"
                    <a href="#">
                        <img src="images/menu/b-csgo.png" onMouseOver="this.src='images/menu/b-csgo-h.png'" onMouseOut="this.src='images/menu/b-csgo.png'">
                    </a></div>
                   
                   
                </div>
```

Würde mich sehr über eine antwort freuen 

LG Rocco


----------



## Kalito (3. November 2017)

Soll es nur eine einfache Info-Seite sein? Warum verwendest du nicht hierfür ein einfaches CMS, welches solche Sachen vo Haus aus mitbringt. 
Ohne jetzt den weiteren Code zu kennen, musst du dem jeweilligen Menüpunkt mitgeben (über eine Klasse), ob dieser Aktiv ist. Mittels Javascript könntest du die URL auslesen und darauf hin einem Link die Klasse "Aktiv" zuordnen. Diese musst du dann nur noch mit CSS stylen.


----------



## EuroCent (16. November 2017)

Lös es doch via jQuery. 
Überprüf ob der Link aktiv ist ^^


----------



## Wahooka (19. November 2017)

Wow, so viele "hilfreiche" Antworten. 

Zum Thema: Hier gibt es eine ausführliche Erklärung/Anleitung, viel Erfolg!

https://www.tutorials.de/threads/cs...seite-im-navigationsmenue-hervorheben.361875/


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (26. Dezember 2017)

Hi,
für solche Aufgaben wurde eigentlich mal PHP entwickelt.
Grüße


----------

